# Where did your pooch get his name?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

My doggie is named Maggie. The little girl that owned her before me...had already named her so I am sticking with it! It suits her! But I also call her Booger, Waggie Maggie, Ewok (you guys are right...they DO look like Ewoks), etc.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I was watching Casper the Friendly Ghost with this little 7 year old girl one day, and we decided to name him Casper.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

I'm sooo glad you put up this thread!!

Sprite is from Rainbow Brites cartoon, she had a friend named Twink and he was a Sprite (i thought his name was sprite, so thats why my baby has that name....but if i had known that her friend was named twink...that would've been sprites name)











Ellie was named by Cynthia (her mom), because Cynthia likes white elephants. because white elephants are lucky. so ellie and cynthia's "white ellie-phant".







she's good luck.










And Gruffi was named by me and cynthia. we were thinking of a few names like bear, maximus <--i liked that name. but cynthia wanted something cute. so we were torn between Tummy and Gruffi. If you dont know which cartoon its from--you're missing out! Gummi Bears










cathy


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico was named Picasso by his original owner, my granddaughter. When she let us adopt him I found the name awkward but didn't want to deviate far from his given name. 

Since we live in Texas and Pico de Gallo is my husband's favorite food, we just took the "ass" out of Picasso and he became Pico!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well my husband is a history major/history teacher and so after he learned that the Maltese originated from the Malta Islands that were a part of Italy he already had our lil' guys name picked out after the Caesar's that had been the rulers. That is how Caesar got his name







.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

My children named our maltese Angel after a dog in the Lady and the Tramp part 2, I can't remember the exact name, she was Scamp's friend. The movie came out right before we brought her home. Personally it wasn't my first choice, I liked Molly, but I was outvoted.

Kristy


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

twinglemom---you can never vote!! lol. if we voted on sprites name, her name would've been 'baby'. but i had a little parakeet when i was 10 named baby.....and i cant do the same name for different animals. my mom calls my turtle "catalina" and i call my turtle 'turtle'. im not creative. lol.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I originally posted the following about a year ago but seeing how I love talking about my dogs I will share it again. From an Aug 2003 post
"How did you choose your dogs names? 

I work as an Elementary library clerk and I chose Bentley's name from an award winning childrens book titled Snowflake Bentley it's a Caldecott medal winner for the art work in a childrens book. It's a biography about a man name Wilson Bentley whom back in the early 1900's was the first to photograph snowflakes. He loved the beauty or the white snowflakes and here's a little quote that inspired me. "I found the snowflakes were masterpieces of design" he said. " No one design was ever repeated. When a snowflake melted..... just that much beauty was gone, without leaving any record behind. 
I thought the same about this beautiful little breed, no two alike, each a masterpiece of beauty. Bentley's akc name is Renoir's Snowflake Bentley. The Renoir part is a play on our family name and because my husband is and artist. " 
Update: Since my original post I added a yorkie to the family. I got her last Oct. She just turned 1 year old on 7-9-04. Her name is Renoir's MiaBella Blue. The name Mia means mine and Bella means beautiful, the Renoir is again a play on my last name and the Blue comes from the color of a yorkie steel blue hair. 
I love having one of each breed. They are both wondeful little lap dogs!
Dogster pages or Mia and Bentley

http://www.dogster.com/dog_page.php?i=49083&j=t

http://www.dogster.com/dog_page.php?i=49094&j=t


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

It took forever for us to come up with a name for Tuffy. I think I probably had him for about 2 weeks before we actually settled on a name. At first I wanted a name from literature or an opera, but nothing really fit him and his personality.. he just seemed too cute for such serious sounding names like Oberon or Tristan. So we threw those out and I started thinking of calling him Lucky.. I always use the name Lucky to name my characters in video games. But my mom suggested Tuffy and I just loved it.. It turned out that only my mom and I liked the name Tuffy, but my vote was the only one that mattered, he was my dog afterall, so Tuffy it was and is







Luckily, the name Tuffy has grown on everyone else.. now I just can't see him as any other name.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

When I got Daezie I wanted a flower name for her, lily or daisy were the options but when I saw her I new her name had to be Daisy, hubby agreed but he change the spelling to Daezie.

For Maya I was on vacation in Mexico and went to visit museums and learn about the Mayan's history before the spanish came to Mexico. so I decided to name her Maya. I think It fits her beautifully.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Our names are Casey and Cynthia, we've already picked out Chase, and Chloe for our first baby boy and girl, we wanted a C name for our first puppy too, so she got Chanel.

After we had Chanel everyone thought it would be cute if our second puppy was named after some kind of fashion icon like Chanel, so we broke the mold and named her Gucci.







At the time I wanted a Bulldog to name Louie too so we would have a well rounded fashion theme, now I'm sure we will just get another Maltese, so names like Prada and Dolce are on the top of our possible lists.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki's name is actually "Patek Philippe". He is named after a beautiful wrist watch made in Geneve Switzerland. My husband collects watches and has always wanted a Patek Philippe. When I looked and saw how expensive they were I suggested we name our new puppy Patek; I figured that is the closest we will ever get to owning something with that name as these watches are very, very expensive.


We only have a few nick names:

Tiki, Puppy and fuzzy but

Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got Brinkley's name from the movie "You've Got Mail"
I am a huge Meg Ryan fan...and in that movie was a Golden Retriever named Brinkley. I always thought it was a cute boy's name for a dog. 
My son and husband wanted Harvey...but I wasn't having it! Brinkley def. fits his personality.

I don't know how we came up with our other pets' names. Annie and Abbey...I just liked the names...Spencer was named when we got him...but I liked it alot, Callie is named that b/c she is a Calico cat, and Little-Bit...well, was a little kitten that showed up on our step with her Momma. We named them Momma Kitty and Little Bit. Momma got run over by a car, so we brought Little-Bit in the house. It is funny now to say her name to people because she probably weighs 12-15 pounds! :lol:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

me and lovemypupster remember the same thread B) 

this is how Sampson and Maggies name came to be!



> Sampsons "temporary" name was chubby checkers when I bought him, the breeder said he was the only one to survive out of 3 and he was the biggest, so I wanted a BIG name that represented his strength and size for such a little guy, Sampson seemed perfect, I am a big guy myself and when i tell others about my dog Sampson they assume its a rotty or some other "big" dog, his middle name is Moonstar, i love things to do with the moon and stars
> 
> Maggie is named after Mary Magdalene from the Bible and her middle name is Adara, from the greek goddess of Love and Beauty [/B]


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

Doctor Cathy -

When you have kids you have to vote (most of the time anyway). I called my children "my angels" occasionally until our maltese claimed the name. The kids love her name. 

By the way, I was outvoted on my daughter's cockatiel a few years ago also. He ended up being Birdy, I thought this was very lame but my daughter loved my husband's suggestion (she was only 5). 

When we got Tanner they tried again to vote against me and I told them that they named the last two pets and this one was mine to name. We were supposed to adopt a retired show dalmatian and his name was Tanner. For two weeks we thought we were adopting him and then the owner's children got so upset that she backed out. Anyway I kind of liked the name.

Our new conure is named Kermit because he already said "Hello Kermit" when we bought him, no voting this time.

Kristy


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I haven't picked out a name for my puppy yet. I am still looking but so far I like Avery. Do you guys think that will be good for a boy?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, Puppy Luv, I think that is a very cute name...I like it


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

twinglemom-- i guess you're right. my mom let us pick the names of all the animals--even hers. she had a cockatiel and then for her bday we got a parakeet. our niece came over, she was only 2yrs old at the time, and we were like 'lets just call her tweety' cuz she's yellow and our niece knew who tweety was. oh well.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

My parents named him Maximillion , I never got a chance to even name him.
The night i bought him i went right over to show my parents since they were going to be the ones to watch him during the day the first couple months and when i got there they were so excited my mom said dad and i want you to name him Maximillion so i did.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Lol, thats so funny. its like they're naming your children.  thats awesome that maxis grandparents are active in his life.







i hate how my brother doesnt like my dogs. he doesnt even pet them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppy*luv_@Aug 5 2004, 01:45 AM
> *I haven't picked out a name for my puppy yet. I am still looking but so far I like Avery. Do you guys think that will be good for a boy?*


 I love Avery...very cute!!!! Good choice!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Puppy love

I agree Avery is a very cute name...... also quite original. Do you have a reason or is it that you just like the name?

Judi


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

I love the name Avery! If I were ever to have kids, Avery is one of my male name choices! Also great for a baby pup! <_<


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys! I heard it before for a girl too so wasn't sure... ^_^ One of my best friends picked it out for me and so far it has stuck. He comes home on the 25th!! I can't take this waiting! Everyday I have been thinking of him!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I like the name Avery because that was the name of the little boy in Charlotte's Web (or was it his last name....)

Brit'ny's name came from My favourite scent, Burberry Brit Girl. On her collar in pink rhinestones says "Brit Girl". We call her Brit Brit, Brit'ny, Mamas (my boyfriend calls her that), stinky but, but mostly Brit Brit!


CHILDREN DO NOT READ BELOW THIS SENTENCE!
But the funniest of all is when my boyfriend calls her "Sh*t Sh*t" because she poops like 5 times a day and she is just a tiny lil thing! We don't understand where it all comes from! LOL I love it when he says "Come on Sh*t Sh*t, lets go outside!" LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

:lol: Brit's Mom~ the sh**.... is funny! I guess shes your little pooping machine!  Does she have a Burberry carrier? That'll be very cute!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

She is a poop machine, she poops her weight every day! LOL

Actually yes, she does have the soft Burberry Carrier, she also has a burberry bowl that I got from ebay (she rarely uses it she likes eating off of our plates), a novacheck shoe thats a dog pillow/house its adorable, a sweater, and a jumper.

It took me over 6 months to find her and during that hunting period I shopped til I dropped! Which was great because she had EVERYTHING she needed before she got here.


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice!!  I like the soft carrier too; may I ask how much it was?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppy*luv_@Aug 23 2004, 01:49 AM
> *Nice!!  I like the soft carrier too; may I ask how much it was?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7396*


[/QUOTE]

I got mine from Ebay for like 130 or so, or maybe it was 117?

Anywho, Im the Ebay QUEEN, no matter HOW much money I make in my life I don't believe in paying full price if you don't have to!

LOL

Ebay has great things I found a louis vuitton coat and leash it was leather and so cute and a white on white gucci sweater with a boa! The lady who makes it uses real fabric but it is not actually manufactured by the labels. I don't care though because it is SO cute and unique!

(It feels great to be able to say Ebay and Gucci ect. without having my post deleted! GOSH i love this place!)


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Even though I don't have her yet, I can't even remember how I came up with the name Martini. She was just so lady-like and 'Teenie'.  I have only had Shih tzu's in the past... When I was five we got Muffin, who lost her name to "baby" for her last few years. When I graduated from college and moved home last summer I bought another Shih Tzu and named him Louie... well when I moved out of my parents house they kept the dog! My mom has taken to calling him 'boyfriend'..he is just such a Louie! So I went with Martini for this one because Teenie is such a cute little nick name. Oh my gosh, I just get so excited talking about her... I can't wait to get her! My boyfriend and I were talking last night and I was like only one more weekend and then we are 'with puppy.' He just smiles and laughs at me.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Our best friend named Puddles, said he would be doing plenty of them ( which he has).

Most of the time we call him Puddles Wuddles.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino was named by my 23 year old son....Al Pacino is his favorite actor and we thought that because they claim that the Maltese are Italian.....Pacino fits him well and it is not common...People seem to like it and we love it!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I had Deni's name picked out before I had her picked out! After our Pom, Midget, passed on last year I realized that all our living furkids names followed the alphabet so it just made sense to have a name that started with "D." I was lucky in that her personality fit the name perfectly, she's tiny, but spunky...just like a girl I went to Basic Training with back in '82 whose name also happened to be "Deni"!

What's REALLY sad is that I have a list of "E" names all picked out already (it'll be at *least* a couple of years before we add to the family, although I'd love to add one now!)...
Emma or Elsie for a female furkid
Elmo or Egbert (Eggie for short) for a male furkid

I really have to get a life sometime!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

What an interesting thread..

Cookie: I always wanted to name a dog Cookie and she was my first









Nibbler: My boyfriend and I love watching Futurama (this cartoon). They had a pet in there named Nibbler and it seemed like a perfect match.

Waffle: His colour remained us of Waffle with syrup (which we love). Since we have a food theme going, we wanted to maintain it. He was named by one of my best girlfriends.

Sparkle: Her breeder asked me to come up with a name for one of her show hopefuls. I named her Sparkle without knowing that she would be mine. It doesn't fit my theme but the name sure suits her!!

Jellybean: My boyfriend and I debated over a name for her ... over and over again. He didn't like any of the names I chose but agreed to Jellybean (he wanted Apple).

Cupcake: Cupcake was first named Starburst but it was just too awkard. We ended up calling her Cupcake.

Meow Mix: When I first rescued my kitty, we named him Mr. Muggs but it just didn't seem right. My grandmother kept calling him Meow Meow (she can't speak english) and at that time .. I kept seeing commercials for the cat food, Meow Mix. So that is how he got his name!



> twinglemom-- i guess you're right. my mom let us pick the names of all the animals--even hers. she had a cockatiel and then for her bday we got a parakeet. our niece came over, she was only 2yrs old at the time, and we were like 'lets just call her tweety' cuz she's yellow and our niece knew who tweety was. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was at a family dinner with my boyfriend tonight. He has a very very large family and around Christmas, everyone gets together. In the family, there are some families with young kids and you really see how many scarfices they make. It's not just about us anymore!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My oldest daughter is a huge Beatles fan. When we were getting Sadie we went through just about every female name that relates to a Beatles song. She finally settled on Sexy Sadie. We got Sassy a few months after Sadie and the breeder had been calling her Sassy. That was actually one of the names that I had suggested to my daughter so we just kept it.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

at first before i got her I picked 3 names for her,Quennie, Bambi or Sunshine ,then I finally decided to named her Sunshine because she brought sunshine and joy in my life thats why i named her Sunshine, and that is truly right our maltese brought sunshine in our lives


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Well my hubby is a HUGE Chicago Cubs fan and so when we began the search for a dog I suggested to name it Harry Carey after thier famous announcer that has passed on. 

Well we were all set for that but when I went to see my little fluffbutt she was so TINY I knew that Harry Carey didn't fit her at all. She needed to be larger and fatter so that name was out....

Well I'm a totally Christmas junkie and love everything about it and I was putting up my five christmas trees talking to my mom about her and she since I was getting her in December to play off of my name (Holly) and name her after something Christmasy. So she was like name her Christmas and call her Chrissy I said no thats to "three's company" lol...so we went back and fourth with Mistitoe, star, angel, frosty....and she was like how about Noel. I was like "YOU Know i love that name it was going to be Keaton's middle name if he were a girl" She said yeah but he wasn't so why not use it. I was like well it doesn't fit her so she became Noel.

So now I am tring to come up with her registared name. 

I think it is so intersting to see how everyone comes up with thier fur kids names and how they just look like thier names LOL


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Gizmo obviously got his name from the movie "Gremlins". The reason I decided this was that he was so cute and cuddly like the Gizmo in the movie, but sometimes he can turn into a real little Gremlin. It was just appropriate.

Chelsea was suggested by myself and my mom. I don't know where my mom got it, but I'll admit I got it from "Chelsey" here at SM (Now there's two Chelsey's/ Chelsea's in the same block of townhouses"). I thought it was so pretty and it just suited her. It was either going to be "Chelsea" or "Daisy". Now I call her "Chelsea bun".


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

I was informed that I had all the grandchildren I was going to get and they were beginning to out grow me so I bought my "Sir Chance At Love" Alias Chance. So guess who is getting a surprise grandbaby in May? Approx. on Chances birthday. Cool huh?


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

Satiné got her name from one of my favorite actresses Nicole Kidman. She played a character named Satiné in Moulin Rouge and I thought she did an excellent job.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Since she's so crazy I sometimes call her Crazy Daisy or Daisy Maisy or little one.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Violet is my lil fluff's name









We got the name from the movie "Incredibles." 
I'm sure, within the next year, we'll go back to our breeder and purchase a little boy, of course his name will be Dash.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got Kallie after I lost my first Maltese, Rosebud. I was looking at names on the Internet and saw this on a list: Kalika (Rosebud: Greek). So when I saw that, I knew that was THE name. I decided to call her Kallie but meant to spell it Kali but somehow it ended up spelled Kallie... I'm not sure how that happened! 

Catcher is named for the male lead in the movie "Down With Love". It is one of my favorite movies and the character was such a cute, ladies' man. I named him that before I even saw him.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my new pup will be named Pixel...since im into digital photography hehe...and it sounds so great with Parker!..thanks carrie for the help with that one


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> my new pup will be named Pixel...since im into digital photography hehe...and it sounds so great with Parker!..thanks carrie for the help with that one [/B]



Awww....I LOVE it!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I loved reading all your "stories"!

Here's mine...

Capone...caponie...monsterboy... because he is so little 4.5 lbs and yet has such a BIG personality. When we're at the park the big 100+ dogs back off of him, because he lets them know to stay away from his mommy! lol

Chaser of dreams...chase...sweetie...buddy was named because his sire is keeper of dreams, and I thought it would be fun to keep the name in the family! Not to mention, his mommy is a chaser of her own dreams! I have dreamed of having two for a really long time.









Perhaps someday when I retire from the corporate life I will take up "showing" for fun! I think all jobs should be fun...

Angie
capone & chase


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My daughter took French in high school a couple of years ago so she came up with his name. Bijou according to the dictionary is something small. delicate, elegant, or highly prized. He is still small at 4.5 pounds at almost eleven months old.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy ak: - itty bitty baby boy - bratty boy - mommy's little man - fluff butt - teddy betty - harry and many more -- was named after much deliberation which went on for days and days. I am a Yankee Fan through and through and my favorite player is Derek Jeter and he was almost named after him - but he was so small and fragile...it did not seem to fit. I thought of all kinds of things associated with the Yankees - pinstrip, bernie (for Bernie williams) mattingly. At the same time I was thinking of regular names as well, from song names - to movie characters. And then a friend of mine brought in a Boyds bear which was completely white and looked identical to this little puppy and Teddy it was. It just fit so perfectly. 

About 3 months ago - my daughters oldest and dearest friend came in and started calling Teddy - Harry which started my daughter calling him that. Grrrrrrrrrr - it is cute but the two of them drive me wild with the renaming. 

Funny thing is though is that I have collected Teddy Bears since I was 17 and was in a severe car accident - I had a bear I always slept with and the intensive care unit would not let me have anything with me....by the time I finally got out of the ICU 2 weeks later - I was sent every kind of bear you could think of, including flower bears, stuffed bears, mugs with bears, etc. So for me to have a real live Teddy is perfect. 

Best is that Teddy is a perfect fit for him - Teddy bears are named after Teddy Roosevelt, I think one of the best presidents we have ever had and it fits my Teddy to be named after such a strong, loving, inteligent man.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I got Brinkley's name from the movie "You've Got Mail"
> I am a huge Meg Ryan fan...and in that movie was a Golden Retriever named Brinkley. I always thought it was a cute boy's name for a dog.
> My son and husband wanted Harvey...but I wasn't having it! Brinkley def. fits his personality.
> 
> I don't know how we came up with our other pets' names. Annie and Abbey...I just liked the names...Spencer was named when we got him...but I liked it alot, Callie is named that b/c she is a Calico cat, and Little-Bit...well, was a little kitten that showed up on our step with her Momma. We named them Momma Kitty and Little Bit. Momma got run over by a car, so we brought Little-Bit in the house. It is funny now to say her name to people because she probably weighs 12-15 pounds! :lol:[/B]



Thought I would add to my original post...since that was quite some time ago...









Everyone is listed above except Neyland. Neyland got his name from the Tennessee Vols stadium in Knoxville. Hubby is a huge Tennessee fan. We went through several things that "went" with Tennessee...but Neyland was the only one that I really liked as unique and original. He is often called "Nee-Nee" which drives hubby crazy...although I caught him calling him that last night.









For nicknames we often call Brinkley...Brink, Brinskster, buddy, moma's boy, big boy, puppy....lots of silly things...


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=6135
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fenway is named after Fenway Park. We are HUGE red Soxs fans. We are from Boston and I think it is a prerequisite for living there or something! However my bf named him, he had have a boy-and he started calling him Fenway before we even met him. I thought of changing it before I met Fenway, but it suits him. So far we don't have any nick names, but I am sure they will come! He is so cute I can't wait to take him home!! I am not sure what to name him for the akc registration, not that it matters that much.

my nickname is neenee- neenee or even just nee which I think is funny because Renee is very long and complicated!







My sister is Nicole and my mom used to freak when her friends called her Nikki, she hated nicknames but even mom calls me Nee. go figure!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135333
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Fenway...it is a cute name.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The way mine behaved from daylight until I got up this morning earned them all new names. None of which I can print here on this family oriented sited. I think I need my mouth washed out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> The way mine behaved from daylight until I got up this morning earned them all new names. None of which I can print here on this family oriented sited. I think I need my mouth washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be in the air...Neyland has gotten into SEVERAL things persistently this morning...I finally put him in the kitchen to nap the oneryness (sp?) out!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Fenway is named after Fenway Park. We are HUGE red Soxs fans. We are from Boston and I think it is a prerequisite for living there or something! However my bf named him, he had have a boy-and he started calling him Fenway before we even met him. I thought of changing it before I met Fenway, but it suits him. So far we don't have any nick names, but I am sure they will come! He is so cute I can't wait to take him home!! I am not sure what to name him for the akc registration, not that it matters that much.

my nickname is neenee- neenee or even just nee which I think is funny because Renee is very long and complicated!







My sister is Nicole and my mom used to freak when her friends called her Nikki, she hated nicknames but even mom calls me Nee. go figure!
[/QUOTE]


Even being a Yankee fan I love the name Fenway - The park is just beautiful as I am sure your little one is. 

Of course we will kick butt this year.....but I wish we did not have that darn damon...he needs to be back in boston.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Fenway is named after Fenway Park. We are HUGE red Soxs fans. We are from Boston and I think it is a prerequisite for living there or something! However my bf named him, he had have a boy-and he started calling him Fenway before we even met him. I thought of changing it before I met Fenway, but it suits him. So far we don't have any nick names, but I am sure they will come! He is so cute I can't wait to take him home!! I am not sure what to name him for the akc registration, not that it matters that much.
> 
> my nickname is neenee- neenee or even just nee which I think is funny because Renee is very long and complicated!
> 
> ...



Even being a Yankee fan I love the name Fenway - The park is just beautiful as I am sure your little one is. 

Of course we will kick butt this year.....but I wish we did not have that darn damon...he needs to be back in boston.
[/QUOTE]

That so funny, our season tix are in the bleachers right behind where Damon used to be...It was an Excellent view. My sister was wondering what she was going to look at when she went to a game!







Even if his hitting isn't consistant, he is entertaining!


----------



## faun (Jun 12, 2005)

If I get another little boy it will be named Peyton. (Manning) It's been a heck of a year for the Colts.
I guess it could be Tony (Dungy) But I think I like Peyton better.
As you can probably tell we are from Indiana.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> If I get another little boy it will be named Peyton. (Manning) It's been a heck of a year for the Colts.
> I guess it could be Tony (Dungy) But I think I like Peyton better.
> As you can probably tell we are from Indiana.
> 
> ...










Peyton Manning was playing for Tennessee when I was pregnant with my son....my husband SO wanted to name him Peyton....







I just couldn't do it...everyone would have known it was after Manning and I was just embarrassed to say we were THAT big of fans....








I didn't mind the dog so much...but not my skin kid...









We have some friends who are HUGE Alabama fans...they named their son after Bear Bryant....
His name is Bryant and everyone calls him Bear...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is named after french ice cream that I had to have daily while we were on our honeymoon in Paris 2.5 yrs ago. A few months ago, we came up with a cuter name for Miko...Frankie!! Isn't it so cute?? We tried calling him Frankie but he doesn't seem too crazy about it...so, its back to Miko. We also call him Mr. M when we talk about him but don't want him to know about it


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My favorite doggie name in the world is Stevie. I friend of mine had a little dog named Stevie and I thought it was so cute. Unfortunately, I gave that name to my YorkiePoo, you know, the one who never bonded with me and ended up hating Tanner. Anyway, the way I came up with Tanner's name was by going thru the phone book, just kept writing down names I liked, finally got a list and thru the process of elimination, came up with Tanner! I've already started another list for my next Malt, right now Rickie looks pretty promising.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

When I first looked at Max, he looked so compact, that the name Max poped into my head. A short name for a short dog. That is it, really...it poped in my head looking at him. Since then, I thought Chewy would have been a fitting name since that is his favorite past time, chewing everything.


----------

